# Safeguard how to make money



## LV2HATEREO (Jan 20, 2017)

I am out of the REO business now.. Let me show you how I started with $500 and a borrowed pickup truck and build my company to over 4 Million per year with just safeguard as my only customer..I can Prove it’s all true. I have the tax returns and Safeguard Employees that know me well. Some people will tell you I am legendary within SG. Some good some bad LOL.. I love and hate them at the same time. All work was completed by my employees. I do not believe in sub’s of sub’s of sub’s I never wanted to screw people over to make a living.(I don't care to hear it) Making money from Sg is simple Here are some of the things that worked for me. 

Solve problems don’t create them. Your Regional most likely cant do you job and doesn’t want to.They are in their cubicles getting screamed at all day over late orders. So don’t be late. The small stupid order you dont want to do because you will lose money on is still a order that is causing them problems. It does not matter if it is a missing light bulb or a $25,000 Trashout.. Believe me if you have late orders you are not going to get a 25,000 dollar trashout even if it's your bid.They going to call me. Mr no late orders who will get it done on time without any problems. When scheduling the daily workload we never looked at income from these orders. It was all about where it is and how long it will take to complete it.The money will follow in more ways than one 

Win some lose some.. We all love SG backcharges LOL on a simple recut they zero out your invoice due to one missing photo out of 50 they can clearly see you did the work from the other photos..It’s their bat their ball their rules.In their eyes no you didn't do the work. They told you what they needed ahead of time so don't cry now. The person you are bitching about it to has the ability to send you a ton of work orders. Let them keep the dam 20 bucks I didn't even call about it. So the QC people didn't hate me. So they didn't get their kicks by picking apart my photos and taking away my money. When It was big money I would call and be nice and joking with them about it and they were more than happy to help me fix it..Tell them you are working on a system for the photos to be scratch and sniff.. So what are the wins somes. I had one rule we can never say we did something and not do it..Thats fraud and it was never allowed. However not everything is as difficult as it seems.. Say a work order comes in for flooded basement. You arrive to find someone turned off the circuit breaker to the sump pump. Flip it on and invoice a trip charge..Not me I would call in and say 10” of water in basement do to power off to sump pump. $500 using the emergency allowable to pump out the water..They can approve it on the spot..Take the before photos then flip on the sump pump..Come back tomorrow after the water is pumped out mop up any puddles take your after photos win some..Dont forget to bid 4800 for structural drying so the property does not get discoloration sent to safeguard and one to the broker at 4500..structural drying is simple and very profitable if not working for the insurance industry..Hint using the properties central a/c and a few blowers…most of them were approved.

We were always looking to make it faster easier better..Backpack vacuums worked much faster and better and did not need to be replaced all the time..Garbage cans we always kept them and used them it made things much faster. Each crew had 20 to 30 of them..You say that takes up to much room..you get paid per CY is that a bad thing..Win Some!!! A few more money maker s SecureView there is no money in it. Learn to replace the glass huge profits. It’s simple Depot sells the glass too. There is good money in safety hazards know them well and hit them hard..Take the list with you and look and see how to use it. Not does this property need it...There is money to be made with SG learn THEIR SYSTEM and use it against them. If you do that and prove it to them (photos) your check will be there every week.. It’s all in how you look at things.. Hey to the SG employees I know you read this stuff you want to guess who I am by leaving my first name in the comments I will let you know if your right..LMAO!!!!! Have fun and get paid!!!!


----------



## 1stpriority (Nov 28, 2019)

Very interesting. And thank you. I am new to the property preservation. I see there are a lot of companies and the subcontractors.


----------



## ALLDUCKEDUP (Dec 30, 2015)

**** SAFEGUARD

STAY AWAY !!!!!!!

THIS GUY IS A JOKE 

DON'T BELIVE A WORD HE SAYS 

25k TRASH OUTS LOL


----------

